# Cub Cadet 3x 30HD



## Wildebs

In a word, it gets the job done fast and furious ! I had it for a year now !

Likes
-POWER ! There's simply not enough powder snow to stop it ! It just wants more ! This 420cc engine is untreatable, saves 1/2 working time !
-4 to 6" of wet snow, full bucket width and it get the jobs done !
-2-3" of full heavy wet snow, still works none stop !
-Snow chute turning mechanism is a charm
-Levers and actions are all smooth
-Easy and simple to maintain, no ackward position to change oil !
-Big fuel tank, no need to fill it up at every outings !
-Snow transportation is so easily done and precise, the extra work generated is easily done.
-simple blade adjustment

Dislikes
-Light position is too low and is being blocked but the front bucket wich cast a heavy shadow on the work zone.
-Engine is noisy, gets even worse when "kickdown" kicks in. Your neighbours won't like you if you have to clean your driveway on a sunday morning !
-OEM safety pins in auger breaks so often, it's ridiculous... replaced by none OEM pins and it solved the issue.
-Long term reliability, since their being built by Troybuilt, they require many small adjustments troughout the season, which makes it a bit annoying and if missed, may bring long term issues.
-Long term reliability on the Powermore engine is somewhat doubtfull. For constant powder snow, where no extrat effort by the engine is required, it might last, but when real work gets in and the engine gets in "kickdown" mode in wet and heavy wet snow, I doubt that it will last more then 5 years. 
-Reverse gears are so sssslllllooooowwwwww !
-The main chute angle of the snow chute is to small, if you're close to a 10ft wall of snow, you will not pass the height of the wall, you need to be at least 3 to 5 ft away from the wall in order to clear it.

With all dislikes all together, saving 1/2 time to clean the driveway is a big plus for me. I used to own a craftsman 27" 305cc briggs and straton engine and it took about 3 to 4 hours cleaning my driveway, now' I spend 2 hours when it's heavy wet snow and at most 1 hour when it's powdered snow. If I want to tak my time, it takes not more then 1 1/2 hour !

You do need to have a 10+ car capacity driveway to use it as you will not save time in a double configuration driveway since it's heavy and bulky and reverse is a pain. I tried it wanting to be a good neighbour !

You also do need to relearn how to conduct a snowblower since it's not quite the same method as a 2 stage, this one really wants to work even when your mind is set on the first gear and you find it too fast !!! This snowblower is made to work and I find it to sometime laugh at me for my stuburness to leave it in the first gear !


----------



## Normex

Wildebs Quote" You also do need to relearn how to conduct a snowblower since it's not quite the same method as a 2 stage, this one really wants to work even when your mind is set on the first gear and you find it too fast !!! This snowblower is made to work and I find it to sometime laugh at me for my stuburness to leave it in the first gear ! End Quote"

Hi wildebs, from your observation the reverse being so slow and first gear being too fast would be an easy fix.
First I assume that your snow blower has a friction disk so you need to raise your blower via your handles until it is resting on the front bucket and then remove the bottom panel, with engine off all the time observe when you put it in reverse and you will see your friction disk very close to the center and slightly to the left of the other disk plate, that is where you will see if you adjust the rod or cable connected to your drive handle. When in reverse the friction disk will just to the left of center and the opposite with the forward speeds. Please ask some more if you need further clarification. Good Luck


----------



## Normex

Ok I checked and you have a friction disk so just open your operator's manual on page 16 and you will see how to adjust for gears speed. Good Luck


----------



## cub cadet 3x

I have the 28" cub cadet HD and at first i was somewhat unimpressed, our first snow came and out i went ready to take on the street but at first there was only about 3-4 inches and it did the job, but i was expecting it to throw snow to kingdom come, but really when looking at it the 3 stage has the middle two augers and the augers left and right side turn to force the snow to the two middle ones but with such little snow it did the job for sure but i was expecting fireworks so to speak.
now later on it really came down about a foot to 13 inches, now in my mind this is where she shone, she just picked up that snow and threw it to kingdom come.
i have no issues with the speed gear one for me is great gear 2 a little fast but fine reverse one a little slow but ok, reverse two is the better mind you.
i admit this is my very first snow blower other than the occasional use of a neighbors.It takes a little to get use to but the more snow the better it performs in my opinion. maybe that is true in all snow blowers.


----------



## Normex

cub cadet 3x said:


> i have no issues with the speed gear one for me is great gear 2 a little fast but fine reverse one a little slow but ok, reverse two is the better mind you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It very much sound like you could need some speed adjustment as well since if gear 2 is a bit speedy then gear one is as well but you didn't try on 24" snow and more which is where gear one will be a tad too fast and once gear one will be adjusted you gear one reverse will go slightly faster as well, try it from you page 16 manual and you'll see. Good Luck


----------



## canadagoose

Just had mine delivered yesterday. 3X 30 HDT . She's a beauty ! Has 2 lights ; one on the control panel and a light bar on the bucket . Haven't had a chance yet to go over everything with a fine tooth comb hopefully this week-end. Can't wait to try her out .:hope::yahoo:


----------



## Cardo111

Wildebs,

Thanks for the detailed and informative Cub Cadet snowblower review. Just as an FYI the parent company for Cub Cadet, Troy Built, Yardman and Craftsman snow blowers is MTD.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Consumer Reports seems to think highly of the Cub Cadets.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

GoBlowSnow said:


> Consumer Reports seems to think highly of the Cub Cadets.


throw away your consumer reports, I know we are biased around here and seem to prefer toro's, Honda's, and ariens the most but here you have guys and gals with all different brands of snowblowers so why not ask one or a few of them not a bunch of clowns that decided to test snowblowers and seem to leave out a few or decided a few are just to expensive to be included in the test


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Well.. here is an example of what they found in "their" version of testing... Not including all of the ones they tested. These are a sampling of some of the 2 stage units they tested. Just passing this along in case anyone is interested. Some believe in what Consumer Reports say, some do not. I've found some of their info to be good, but when it comes to Autos, yard equipment including snowblowers, and appliances.. Only some of the info they provide I will believe. 

- Cub Cadet 3X 30 inch HD $1650 Price as Tested (Recommended) Score- 92 out of 100

- Troy Bilt Vortex 2890 (28 Inch) $1300 Price as Tested
(Recommended & Best Buy) Score- 90 out of 100

- Craftsman 88874 (28 inch) $1400 Price as Tested (Recommended) 
Score- 89 out of 100 

- Cub Cadet 930SWE (30 Inch) $1600 Price as Tested (Recommended) 
Score- 89 out of 100 

- Ariens 931032 (30 Inch/Deluxe-30) $1300 Price as Tested (Recommended) Score- 88 out of 100 

- Craftsman 88396 (30 Inch) $1200 Price as Tested (Recommended) 
Score- 88 out of 100

Troy-Bilt Storm 3090XP (30 Inch) $1200 Price as Tested (Recommended) 
Score- 88 out of 100 

Ariens AX254 (28 Inch/Deluxe-28) $1000 Price as Tested (Recommended & Best Buy) Score- 87 out of 100

MTD Pro 31AH65FH (30 inch) $1000 Price as Tested (Recommended) 
Score- 87 out of 100 


Ratings and Reliability-

Best to worst based on Repairs and Serious Problems for 2 Stage Gas 

On a scale of 0% (fewer Problems) to 35% (More Problems) 

Honda- 11
Troy-Bilt- 11
Sno-Tek- 11
Poulano Pro- 12
Cub Cadet- 12 
Toro- 13
Craftsman- 13
Ariens- 15
MTD- 16
Yard Machines- 19
Simplicity- 21
Husqvarna- 26 

Now in comparing the 3 most popular brands around here- 
Ariens 921032 
Score- 88 out of 100 

Ariens AX254 921030
Score- 87 out of 100 

Honda HS928K1WA 
Score- 74 out of 100 

Honda HS928K1WAS
Score- 74 out of 100 

Toro Power Max 826 OTE 
Score- 72 out of 100 

Ariens 920021 Compact 
Score- 68 out of 100 

Ariens 916003 (2-stage Electric) 
Score- 54 out of 100 

Toro Power Curve 1800 (Single Stage Electric) 
Score- 38 out of 100 

Toro 1500 Power Curve (Single-Stage Electric) 
Score- 31 out of 100 

Toro Power Shovel 38361 (Single-stage electric) 
Score- 28 out of 100


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well GBS I would rather have your opinion on your snowblower than a CR test report, your opinion is from actual use out in the elements and possably a few years ( or more ) of use. come 2017 CR won't be interested in 2016 snowblowers


----------



## canadagoose

Well put . At least Consumer Reports is unbiased testing not just uneducated biased opinion. Sure they may not test every model every year but their info is based on fact for what they do review


----------



## detdrbuzzard

canadagoose said:


> Well put . At least Consumer Reports is unbiased testing not just uneducated biased opinion. Sure they may not test every model every year but their info is based on fact for what they do review


and your opinion will always be more important to me than CR
most would expect a new machine to be good but some can't afford new ( I can but don't want to ) so how relevant is CR's report a year or five from now. their test mules didn't sit in the garage neglected for three seasons or more. CR isn't going to encounter the problems we deal with cause they are lining up next years snowblowers to test and there is the key word test, I want to know from someone that has actual use of a particular snowblower


----------



## canadagoose

"I want to know from someone that has actual use of a particular snowblower"
So do I . Actual use. Not just opinions


----------



## GoBlowSnow

CR also takes into account the feedback provided by subscribed members who review/rate the machines and adds it to the mix with regards to their score and comments.


----------



## Snow Knight

This is the same group of people that claimed an Ariens Compact 24 was a similar model to the Platinum 24.


----------



## clphillips72

GoBlowSnow said:


> - Craftsman 88874 (28 inch) $1400 Price as Tested (Recommended)
> Score- 89 out of 100


I'm happy to see that. I just brought one of those home yesterday. I've never had or even used a snow blower before, but I hope it works well and lasts a long time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum clphillips


----------



## canadagoose

clphillips72 said:


> I'm happy to see that. I just brought one of those home yesterday. I've never had or even used a snow blower before, but I hope it works well and lasts a long time.


Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new toy:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------

